# How do you use your watercolors?



## miasmatique (May 10, 2018)

Hello!
Painting with watercolors inspired my student project. If any of you would like to share your opinions about painting, I would really appreciate that. Here's the link to the survey: https://goo.gl/forms/2OXUU26dbQfF0Bu93 
Some of my works attached.
Thank you!


----------

